# Bodyshop reommendations in Swansea



## vetch (Jul 14, 2007)

I need the front bumper spraying on my Audi S3 as some idiot scraped it and drove off while it was parked outside work.

The damage is minimal (no dents or anything) but it will need painting.

Before I start ringing around, any recommendations for quality and price in the Swansea or surrounding area?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

two places i use one is in pontardulais id autos 883115 

the other is a painter behind pick up spares landore his name is dennis his workshop scares the hell out of me as it looks like something my ten year old would paint in but his work is top notch his number is 07970331853


tell him justin from sextons/ duke street cars sent you might blag some discount.


----------



## vetch (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info Justin, much appreciated. I work a few doors up from you actually, you guys installed a sub in a previous car of mine (306 GTi6).


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi justin small world mate , T5 / silver supra , ill keep those numbers might go round and show my face , say hello , the painters atm in swansea not mentioning any names have been getting progressively worse , so will be good to make some new contacts


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

+1 on id autos, always had all my work done there, very competative quotes, and top job with a quick turn around!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

+1 id autos, great chap & great work carried out :thumb:


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

ian at id autos is good but carl in eaton road arc is a perfectionist try him


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

I have seen Karl's work and it looks spot on,he had a red Civic Type-R FN2 and he sprayed it Audi pearl white it looks amazing.


----------



## gazzathom2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of a place where they can do arch rolling in Swansea ??


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

gazzathom2 said:


> Does anyone know of a place where they can do arch rolling in Swansea ??


id autos in bont did it on my 106...no need for spraying also, he had the correct tools for the job


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i think atm you pay your money and take your chance, ive seen some crap work this year not mentioning any names , because everyone has off days now and again , its how they sort it out is the main thing


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

good point from pete there, also sometimes the owner/ head painter might not be in and some work get done sadly owners can not be in the shop 24-7 as pete spot on pointed out depends on how the faults are dealt with


----------

